# Vehicle Stop - Best Way to Inform Officer You Are Armed?



## tdcoda (Jul 18, 2016)

So, on various websites I've seen different advice. 

Being from Massachusetts, I'd like a little insight into how police actually feel here, considering the political climate is somewhat anti-gun. 

Here are the two most popular answers I've found online. 

First, do all the normal traffic stop procedures to make sure the officer is comfortable. Turn of the car, dome light on if it's night, window all the way down, hands on the steering wheel. 

When the officer asks for your license, tell him clearly, "I have a valid and legal license to carry, and I want to inform you that I currently have my weapon on me."



Second most popular answer....do all the safety stuff mentioned above, but don't immediately inform verbally. Instead, when asked for your license and registration just get the out (while first telling the officer where you are going to reach), and then hand him your registration, driver's license, and LTC. Immediately put your hands back on the wheel and wait for him to see your LTC. 


The reasoning I've seen for the second way is that the officer is immediately going see you have an actual LTC, instead of just hearing your verbalize it. 


So....which is preferred by actual law enforcement? 



And sort of a third question.....I know by law in the state that I do not have a duty to inform. If I didn't, and at some point in the stop the officer found out, is that more likely to give him a negative attitude towards me? 

Now, I haven't been pulled over in years, so if I ever were it's going to be something very minor. 

I know that lawfully you can ask me to step out of my car for any or no reason, but I can't be patted down unless there is reasonable suspicion that I have a weapon on me. 

So as far as I can tell, there's a 99% chance that during any traffic stop an officer would have no idea I was carrying. 

But for the sake of argument, let's say I have been asked to step out and I've been told I'm going to be frisked. At that point I say I Have a LTC and have my weapon on me. Is that going to cause a majority of officers to be annoyed I didn't inform earlier? 


Thank in advance for your replies.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Call the following number, (617) 727-2200 and ask for Maura. She knows everything regarding public safety.......


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Bail outta that hoop-dee, break out the gak, get in the "man's" face and say , what up mofo ?


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Here is a video instruction for your question


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Do the first option you mentioned. Let the officer know right away you have it on you with a valid LTC while keeping your hands on the wheel. If you're not a LEO, you best have it locked in the trunk. Glove box works too but trunk is better.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

TBL93 said:


> If you're not a LEO, you best have it locked in the trunk. Glove box works too but trunk is better.


Ummm what now? You do realize the C in LTC stands for Carry, right? What good is a handgun in the trunk going to do when you need it rightthefucknow?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hush said:


> Ummm what now? You do realize the C in LTC stands for Carry, right? What good is a handgun in the trunk going to do when you need it rightthefucknow?


Lol nooooo!! It stands for COMPARTMENT, where you keep your evil killy non-Healy approved weapons of mass destruction.

How dare you protect yourself with a firearm!! The commonwealth doesn't encourage "self-help!" Piss yourself and use your rape whistle!!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

TBL93 said:


> Do the first option you mentioned. Let the officer know right away you have it on you with a valid LTC while keeping your hands on the wheel. If you're not a LEO, you best have it locked in the trunk. Glove box works too but trunk is better.


Fail


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Hush said:


> Ummm what now? You do realize the C in LTC stands for Carry, right? What good is a handgun in the trunk going to do when you need it rightthefucknow?


And the wrath of mass cop's know-it-alls strike again.. 
Sorry OP, I was assuming your LTC was restricted since the second amendment doesn't seem to apply in the eyes of most MA towns. If your unrestricted, just tell the cop you have it on you.

Is that good enough for you "staff members"?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

To the OP, there is no "best" way because there is no procedure and every Officer is different. Some will thank you for the heads up, some will take your gun (the real cockbags will disassemble it or empty your mags) some may even cuff you or prone you out. There are a variety of circumstances that could lead to any of above possibilities but remember the Officers MAIN concern is his safety, as it should be. If you're in a duty to inform state, that is your only option and you should follow that as they will likely be accustomed to encountering armed people. 
Know your rights, and how traffic stops work. If asked to step out, it's probably best to inform the Officer before he begins searching you. Avoid saying "I have a gun", best to say as mentioned above "I have a LTC and am carrying in a holster at my 3 o'clock position. They will be happy to tell you EXACTLY how they want you to proceed.

I have a friend who belongs to an antique Military vehicle club in VT. He was out for a ride in a vehicle with mounted replica machine guns (yes, silly) and he got stopped for a moving violation. He wrote up his encounter on FB and it was pretty funny:

_I got pulled over today by the Essex Police in my WMIK. It was actually really funny and I think both the officer and I had a great time.

I pull over get out my reg/insurance from the plastic bag wedged in the dash, got my license out, and loaded the picture of my inspection sticker on to the phone (no windshield on the rover now) well I waited for the officer to walk up.

Older officer walks up next to me and says 
I guess this is the part where I ask you if you have any weapons in the vehicle (he can see 2 GPMG's, 2 SA80's, and a saw)! We both start laughing. Then I tell him I'm also concealed carrying. He say cool what you carrying? I respond with M&P in a Miami classic should holster. He responds with awesome. He asks do you know what I pulled you over? I reply no idea. He says you had your left blinker on for the last 5 miles.....it was getting annoying. We then talked guns, Rovers and I went on my way. Awesome to have a great interaction with a local cop for once._


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

TBL93 said:


> And the wrath of mass cop's know-it-alls strike again..
> Sorry OP, *I was assuming* your LTC was restricted since the second amendment doesn't seem to apply in the eyes of most MA towns. If your unrestricted, *just tell the cop you have it on you. *
> 
> Is that good enough for you "staff members"?


I ain't no "staff member" here, just a regular MassCops demi-god. Sooooooooo..............
1. Stop assuming
2. Stop giving poo-poo advice
3. Come to the meet and greet newbie (no balls)


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

mpd61 said:


> I ain't no "staff member" here, just a regular MassCops demi-god. Sooooooooo..............
> 1. Stop assuming
> 2. Stop giving poo-poo advice
> 3. Come to the meet and greet newbie (no balls)


1. Yes, shouldn't have assumed.
2. It's good advise, how not to get yourself shot by a trigger happy.
3. Time and place.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

TBL93 said:


> 1. Yes, shouldn't have assumed.
> 2. It's good advise, how not to get yourself shot by a trigger happy.
> 3. Time and place.


2. Maybe it's the "trigger happy" that needs the adviCe. Us business folks do carry firearms and get stopped for civil infractions once in a while, doesn't mean someone needs to pre-prep their trigger because someone says, "I'm armed."

A change in thinking is needed. It's not the legal gun owners that the local LE needs to be be worried about. If I tell you that I have a weapon on me, pretty slim chance I intend to do you harm with it, since I just tipped my hand and all...

It's things like telling citizens that they need to secure their firearm in the trunk of their vehicle, that continues to increase the divide between the cops and the citizenry.


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> 2. Maybe it's the "trigger happy" that needs the adviCe. Us business folks do carry firearms and get stopped for civil infractions once in a while, doesn't mean someone needs to pre-prep their trigger because someone says, "I'm armed."
> 
> A change in thinking is needed. It's not the legal gun owners that the local LE needs to be be worried about. If I tell you that I have a weapon on me, pretty slim chance I intend to do you harm with it, since I just tipped my hand and all...
> 
> It's things like telling citizens that they need to secure their firearm in the trunk of their vehicle, that continues to increase the divide between the cops and the citizenry.


Didn't mention trigger happy' as being in the right here, but I don't blame some of them with all the random LEO deaths. And yes, you have the right to carry but it's also the law to announce it on a vehicle stop so as I said... to avoid getting shot, mention it.
And the trunk law comment was meant for someone with a restricted carry. It's the law in ma to secure it in the vehicle. Is that right? No. But that's MA for you


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

TBL93 said:


> Didn't mention trigger happy' as being in the right here, but I don't blame some of them with all the random LEO deaths. And yes, you have the right to carry but it's also the law to announce it on a vehicle stop so as I said... to avoid getting shot, mention it.
> And the trunk law comment was meant for someone with a restricted carry. It's the law in ma to secure it in the vehicle. Is that right? No. But that's MA for you


So by your logic... if I don't announce that I'm carrying, and I get shot, you don't blame the cop for shooting because of "all the random LEO deaths"??

You're out of your fucking mind.

Shit isn't random, either. It's calculated and acted out by members of terrorist organizations like BLM

Good Lord do I love living in NH.

And BTW, Mass has no duty to inform law, unless you're ASKED if you're carrying.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> So by your logic... if I don't announce that I'm carrying, and I get shot, you don't blame the cop for shooting because of "all the random LEO deaths"??
> 
> You're out of your fucking mind.
> 
> ...


Kids not a cop and should stop giving out bullshit advice.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Kids not a cop and should stop giving out bullshit advice.


During a CMVI stop I don't give a fuck if you're lawfully carrying and don't really want to know. When someone tells you to; _ "announce it on a vehicle stop so as I said... to avoid getting shot, mention it." _Then I gotta say whoa!


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

HuskyH-2 said:


> Kids not a cop and should stop giving out bullshit advice.


With all due respect... get off you high horse, the purpose of this forum is to learn. I'll admit when I'm wrong, and I was. A real officer (if you are a cop) would back up his statements with facts, not unnecessarily blandering the other person 
Not that I really care if you choose to believe it but I'm an officer in RI, we have first contact announcement. I grew up in MA and thought it was the same. Looked it up and I was wrong. I know... Shocking.
So OP. I was wrong all along, my apologies. You only have to announce it IN MA if you're asked.

Stay safe out there.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

TBL93 said:


> Not that I really care if you choose to believe it but I'm an officer in RI, we have first contact announcement.


Then why are you asking in the Bentley thread if they will hire people with no training? And the law in Mass requires you to produce your LTC if it is demanded of you, and no more.


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

Bloodhound said:


> Then why are you asking in the Bentley thread if they will hire people with no training? And the law in Mass requires you to produce your LTC if it is demanded of you, and no more.


Because my little brother was interested in applying to their openings and I told him I would find out. Figured this would be the place to ask. Is that okay detective? 
And ok, that may be. According to multiple credible websites about concealed carry laws, it says you're obligated to inform an officer you're carrying, if asked in Massachusetts.


----------



## TBL93 (Jul 25, 2016)

TBL93 said:


> Because my little brother was interested in applying to their openings and I told him I would find out. Figured this would be the place to ask. Is that okay detective?
> And ok, that may be. According to multiple credible websites about concealed carry laws, it says you're obligated to inform an officer you're carrying, if asked in Massachusetts.


And no, Wikipedia was not my "credible" site


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Your attitude sucks. 

Fix it, or your existence here will be very short. 

Only warning.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

I would also like to inform people who are unaware. If the Officer asks randomly if you have a LTC during a traffic stop. . . he or she already knows the answer to that question. So don't get into the whole I don't need to answer that question game that some people pull. I for one don't have Chapter 90 so I cant speak from experience but I know some gun owners who like to harp on the fact you don't need to inform the officer.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

JD02124 said:


> I would also like to inform people who are unaware. If the Officer asks randomly if you have a LTC during a traffic stop. . . he or she already knows the answer to that question. So don't get into the whole I don't need to answer that question game that some people pull. I for one don't have Chapter 90 so I cant speak from experience but I know some gun owners who like to harp on the fact you don't need to inform the officer.


Well that's just dumb. Like you said, if they're asking they already know the answer. Why be a dick about it? Unless of course these people just enjoy being dicks and/or are looking for trouble.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

HistoryHound said:


> Well that's just dumb. Like you said, if they're asking they already know the answer. Why be a dick about it? Unless of course these people just enjoy being dicks and/or are looking for trouble.


I've had that conversation more than once . . . it usually goes well how do they know I have a gun? What reasonable suspicion do they have? I say well when they run your plate its kinda shows up you have a LTC.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm sure any long time working cop has probably stopped dozens or hundreds of people who were lawfully carrying and never knew it.
All aside I would prefer that there was a duty to inform the officer that they are a sphincter muscle and the contact could become acrimonious. It would save alot of time.


----------



## tdcoda (Jul 18, 2016)

Hush said:


> To the OP, there is no "best" way because there is no procedure and every Officer is different. Some will thank you for the heads up, some will take your gun (the real cockbags will disassemble it or empty your mags) some may even cuff you or prone you out. There are a variety of circumstances that could lead to any of above possibilities but remember the Officers MAIN concern is his safety, as it should be. If you're in a duty to inform state, that is your only option and you should follow that as they will likely be accustomed to encountering armed people.
> Know your rights, and how traffic stops work. If asked to step out, it's probably best to inform the Officer before he begins searching you. Avoid saying "I have a gun", best to say as mentioned above "I have a LTC and am carrying in a holster at my 3 o'clock position. They will be happy to tell you EXACTLY how they want you to proceed.
> 
> I have a friend who belongs to an antique Military vehicle club in VT. He was out for a ride in a vehicle with mounted replica machine guns (yes, silly) and he got stopped for a moving violation. He wrote up his encounter on FB and it was pretty funny:
> ...


First I'd like to thank everyone for their replies, good and bad.

Since you gave the most in depth response Hush, I was hoping you could answer a couple other questions.

First I've come to the understanding that officers already know you have an LTC from running your plates.

So why would some feel the need to cuff someone because they're armed? Honestly, I understand the importance of officer safety, but even removing the weapon from my person seem a bit much (unless I was acting especially odd or suspicious). I mean, if they see in advance I have a valid LTC, that means I've never committed a criminal act. When was the last time someone with an LTC tried to shoot a cop in the state? In all my years I've never heard of a case. It's just the way I see it, an officer shouldn't be any more fearful of me with a gun once he knows I have a valid permit than I should be of him with a gun. There should be some sort of "equality in trust" there if you understand what I'm saying.

Second question, will a majority of officers actually screw you over for open carrying?

Don't get me wrong I would never even chance it in Massachusetts, but from my understanding it's technically legal. The issue is that a lot of officers will either simply report you and your license will be yanked, and some will even arrest you for assault or disturbing the peace. Those charges may or may not hold up, but if you are reported for open carrying there's pretty much a 100% chance your LTC will be yanked.

So I'm just curious (even though as I said I'll never do it) would you say that the majority of officers around this state are willing to report you to the licensing board?

Final question.....

My winter carry, when I know I won't have to take my jacket off, is a Gen 2 Glock 17. I was sold this gun by a licensed FFL and he included with the purchase a "pre-ban" 17 round magazine.

However, there are no markings on the magazine to indicate that it's a legal pre-ban mag.

Am I looking for trouble carrying that?


----------



## asquared (Jan 26, 2008)

tdcoda said:


> Second question, will a majority of officers actually screw you over for open carrying?
> 
> Don't get me wrong I would never even chance it in Massachusetts, but from my understanding it's technically legal. The issue is that a lot of officers will either simply report you and your license will be yanked, and some will even arrest you for assault or disturbing the peace. Those charges may or may not hold up, but if you are reported for open carrying there's pretty much a 100% chance your LTC will be yanked.
> 
> So I'm just curious (even though as I said I'll never do it) would you say that the majority of officers around this state are willing to report you to the licensing board?


I'll take this one on- any MA LEO who makes an arrest for simply open carry without more to the story is an embarassment to all of us and is asking to be sued. This was very clearly covered in legal updates last year. Open carry (of handguns) with an unrestricted LTC-A is perfectly legal and is not a reason to revoke or suspend said license. Obviously, making overt threats or intentionally putting someone in fear is a different situation. But if you're walking down the street with a holstered handgun on your person, barring any additional aggravating circumstances, there's no crime being committed.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

This happened to me once: I get pulled over by this Local Yokle. He walks up and I hand him my license and registration and I say, very politely, "I have a LICENSE to CARRY also, and there's not a GODDAMN thing you can do about it so don't even THINK of harassing me, GESTAPO!" then I added, "Oh, by the way, I'm on the job, Brother, how's it go...."

It was at that point my face mysteriously hit the steering wheel, THREE TIMES. Wow. That guy couldn't take a joke.


----------



## tdcoda (Jul 18, 2016)

asquared said:


> I'll take this one on- any MA LEO who makes an arrest for simply open carry without more to the story is an embarassment to all of us and is asking to be sued. This was very clearly covered in legal updates last year. Open carry (of handguns) with an unrestricted LTC-A is perfectly legal and is not a reason to revoke or suspend said license. Obviously, making overt threats or intentionally putting someone in fear is a different situation. But if you're walking down the street with a holstered handgun on your person, barring any additional aggravating circumstances, there's no crime being committed.


Thank you very, very much. Many of you have cleared up a lot for me.

I actually didn't know that. Do you have a link to those legal updates? I'd be very interested to read them.

To be honest, I still don't think I'd be comfortable open carrying in this state.

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I don't think enough people in the state open carry and there aren't going to be enough LEO's who are use to it. I feel like a lot of people would be calling the cops on me, and a lot of the cops responding would not be use to dealing with it. Even if they realize they don't have cause to arrest me, I don't want to get proned out with guns drawn on me.

It's funny how different things are in New Hampshire, Maine, and Vermont. I take a lot of trips up there and have no fear of open carrying.

And if anyone has any comments on the preban magazines i asked about, that's really the only other thing I worry about.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

Waving your firearm out the window at the approaching officer is always the best approach. Or you could always get out of the vehicle, while the officer is on approach and start grabbing at your waist band, yelling "I have a gun".


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Unless you're in a uniform or in the woods, open carrying is stupid. Just don't. Everyone I have seen open carrying usually has a pos gun in a pos holster and the situational awareness of a rock.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hush said:


> Unless you're in a uniform or in the woods, open carrying is stupid. Just don't. Everyone I have seen open carrying usually has a pos gun in a pos holster and the situational awareness of a rock.


Lmfao... "Situational awareness of a rock."

I'm not an open carry fan, I like having the tactical advantage. I print my shit like a BOSS sometimes, however.

And yeah, I see a lot of glocks being open carried. 

(Stage one trolling commenced)


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Unless I'm in uniform, I would NEVER open carry. It's like saying, "HEY WORLD, I HAVE GUN! HA HA HA! CHALLENGE ME! COPS, CHALLENGE ME! CRIMINALS, CHALLENGE ME! MENTAL HEALTH PROFESSIONALS, CHALLENGE ME! I'm in the RIGHT!"

and that is the exact moment that a lunatic (ok, a criminal lunatic, not a 2nd amendment lunatic) walks up and says, "Oh man, you have a gun? Wow, can I see it?" and shoots the dipshit, takes his gun and knocks over a liquor store.

YouTube is loaded with these assholes. I've posted numerous times that, these are the very people who will put the 2nd amendment in jeopardy. We have liberals running the show right now and they look for any and every reason to curtail our rights, WHY FEED THEM?

Keep it under wraps, keep it hidden, keep it safe. No, I don't carry off duty, I know I should, but it's been so long that I haven't that it's tough to reverse that, but that does NOT mean I would ever, for any reason, want to stop ANY law abiding citizen from carrying,* ESPECIALLY* LEO's.


----------



## tdcoda (Jul 18, 2016)

Well, like I said I don't open carry in Mass.

When I go to New Hampshire I do.

Simple reason....it's all I'm allowed to do there without a license.

I'm not trying to yell "Challenge me" to anyone. I feel more comfortable armed, plain and simple.

When I go up to Maine or Vermont, I _occasionally_ open carry.

I can carry concealed in both states and 95% of the time I do.

The other 5% of the time I'm somewhere way up in north bumf*ck in either state and I'll open carry because it's more comfortable and absolutely nobody is going to bat an eye.

As for open carrying in Mass, I'll admit there are occasional times I wish it wouldn't cause a fuss.

In the winter, I like to carry a full size gun. I'm more than proficient with my subcompact, but I still feel better with a full size. Most people know carrying a full size IWB is never close to being comfortable. So, a lot of times I'll carry OWB under my jacket. What sucks then is if I'm running errands and stopping in a store, I can't take my coat off. Some store are hot as hell. It would be nice to be able to take my coat off for 20 minutes while I'm there and not have a fuss made when people see me open carrying.

So I definitely think concealed carry is better than open overall, but on occasional times I don't see open carry as being that bad.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't wanna know, so don't compound your driving flaws that got you stopped in the first place by stitching it together with an "I'm armed" declaration, unless of course you anticipate that I'm about to give you an exit order from your car. 
(In that case, and if my instincts, training and experience are all supported by probable cause, then I already have reason to believe you're armed, so don't worry... I'm sure I will have your undivided attention at that point anyway). So in summary I'll say this, roadside is never a place to linger safely for any reason, and certainly not for an unnecessary announcement that you are lawfully carrying. I could care less unless you give me a reason to. Keep Calm and Carry On.


----------



## Mark3209 (Sep 12, 2016)

tdcoda said:


> Thank you very, very much. Many of you have cleared up a lot for me.
> 
> I actually didn't know that. Do you have a link to those legal updates? I'd be very interested to read them.
> 
> ...


MA is ridiculous, everything is banned, get arrested there for a spent shell casing if you don't have the proper licensing.

Grew up in MA, moved to NH few years ago, won't bother jumping through hoops to bring my guns when I visit family, check the NRA website for current laws in states, AG Healey could ban all guns overnight if she reinterprets another law!


----------

